# Fall theme shoot?



## dexterlitonjua (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi fellow photogs! Sorry! This is a repost! I'm currently looking for a place to shoot near the Los Angeles area where my "fall theme" will fit. As much as possible, I need to see maple trees or similar trees and lots of them. Can anyone suggest a location? I don't mind driving an hour or so from my place but as much as possible it'll be just near LA. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## snowbear (Jan 7, 2017)

dexterlitonjua said:


> Hi fellow photogs! Sorry! This is a repost! I'm currently looking for a place to shoot near the Los Angeles area where my "fall theme" will fit. As much as possible, I need to see maple trees or similar trees and lots of them. Can anyone suggest a location? I don't mind driving an hour or so from my place but as much as possible it'll be just near LA. Thanks in advance!


Doesn't LA only have two seasons - smog and mudslide?

@Gary A. lives there; try sending him a PM if he doesn't pop up here in a few days.


----------

